# Halloween Fish!



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish with spooky sounding names:

Vampire Tetra

Vampire Pleco

Black Ghost Knifefish

Red Devil Cichlid

Ghost Shrimp

Ghost Pipe Fish (salt water)

Witch Flounder (sw)

Bearded Ghoul Ray (sw)

Giant Devil Ray (sw)

Can anybody else think of more fish with scary names?
Happy Halloween!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

black phantom tetra
anything with dwarf in their name, them short people are scary!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cant think of any..

its halloween for me everyday!!

go VAMPIRE FISH!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

green terror


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm.....
how about
Ghost Catfish
Pumpkinseed Sunfish
Goblin Shark


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Devil catfish
Bearded Ghoul fish
Brown ghost knifefish
Dwarf snakehead

Well pretty much most MONSTER fish are for halloween.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

halloween hermit crabs!!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

not scary sounding, but scary LOOKING ----> bristlenose plecos!!


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodfin tetras?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

vampire octopus ...spooky indeed


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Medusa pleco


----------

